
Show HN: Data-Driven Content Security Policy Builder, Firefox Addon - c0nrad
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/csper-builder/
======
c0nrad
Video Demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6S8fl24001s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6S8fl24001s)

------
better0uts1d3
Looks interesting

